# Dòng sản phẩm The Face Shop Dr Belmeur có gì đặc biệt?



## quanvachngan2014 (16/5/21)

*The face shop* Chúng ta đã quá quen thuộc với các dòng *sản phẩm The Face Shop* từ skincare cho đến make up. Nhưng với Dr Belmeur, The Face Shop gây ấn tượng như “làn gió mới” mang tên dược mỹ phẩm. Rất nhanh, dòng sản phẩm mới này với những công dụng tuyệt vời đã chiếm được tình cảm của đông đảo khách hàng. Cùng tìm hiểu xem có điều gì đặc biệt trong dòng sản phẩm Dr Belmeur của The Face Shop.
*1. Bộ sản phẩm The Face Shop Dr Belmeur clarifying*
Cần phải nhắc đến đầu tiên đó là bộ sản phẩm Dr Belmeur Clarifying. Đây là dòng dược mỹ phẩm giúp ngăn ngừa dầu, giảm mụn, tăng sức đề kháng cho da mụn và nhạy cảm.
Dòng *sản phẩm The Face Shop* Dr Belmeur gồm 3 loại chính là nước cân bằng, sửa dưỡng ẩm và kem dưỡng da.
Đặc điểm của dòng sản phẩm này là công thức Skin-sync Rx™ - Clarifying (B). Đây là công thức độc quyền lựa chọn những thành phần thực vật có cấu trúc và chức năng tương đồng với da. Bên cạnh đó là khả năng điều tiết dầu nhờn và tăng cường độ ẩm. Nhờ đó giúp hạn chế tối đa việc hình thành mụn trên da. Đặc biệt hơn, Dr Belmeur chứa các thành phần thiên nhiên, an toàn cho cả làn da kích ứng.
Một số công dụng nổi bật của Dr Belmeur:
- Làm sạch các tạp chất còn sót lại trên da là phục hồi vùng da bị hư tổn.
- Hiệu quả lấy đi bã nhờn và da chết, điều tiết dầu trên da.
- Cấp nước cho da giúp cân bằng độ ẩm.
- Thu nhỏ lổ chân lông và làm sáng da tự nhiên.
Bộ *sản phẩm The Face Shop* Dr Belmeur Clarifying thích hợp sử dụng cho da nhạy cảm và da nhờn mụn.
*2. Bộ sản phẩm Dr Belmeur Daily Repair*
Nếu như Dr belmeur Clarifying giúp ngăn dầu và giảm mụn thì Dr Belmeur Daily Repair nổi bật với khả năng phục hồi da.
Dr Belmeur Daily Repair sử dụng những nguyên liệu sạch, nhẹ và an toàn nhất cho da. Sản phẩm cũng trải qua thử nghiệm gắt gao và được các chuyên gia da liễu chứng nhận độ lành tính. Vì vậy dòng *sản phẩm The Face Shop* này phù hợp với da hỗn hợp thiên khô, da khô hay da nhạy cảm.
Công dụng chính của Dr Belmeur Daily Repair là giúp nhanh chóng làm dịu, ổn định bề mặt và phục hồi sinh lực cho da. Với khả năng cải thiện chức năng của lớp sừng, nó giúp làm dịu và phục hồi những vùng da yếu, mẩn đỏ hay bong tróc.
Bộ sản phẩm Dr Belmeur Daily Repair cũng gồm các sản phẩm chính là nước hoa hồng, sữa dưỡng và kem dưỡng.
Cả hai dòng sản phẩm Dr Belmeur đều có những công dụng nổi bật dành riêng cho từng loại da.Với dòng sản phẩm này, làn da của bạn được bảo vệ và cải thiện tốt nhất bởi những thành phần lành tính và an toàn. Có thể nói Dr Belmeur đã mang tới cho thương hiệu The Face Shop một diện mạo mới với dòng dược mỹ phẩm.
Để tìm hiểu rõ hơn thông tin *sản phẩm The Face Shop* Dr Belmeur và mua hàng, bạn hãy truy cập website . Bạn cũng có thể liên hệ trực tiếp với chúng tôi qua số điện thoại 0941.435.435 để được tư vấn tốt nhất.


----------

